# Dragon Warriors campaigns online



## muriwo (Jun 6, 2009)

Dragon Warriors is a classically atmospheric British fantasy game originally published in the 1980s but which has undergone a massive resurgence in the last few years.

It has a less complex rules system than 4E which also makes adventures somewhat more dangerous - and is set in the world of Legend, an extremely well-conceived version of "fantasy Europe" in the early middle ages.

If anyone is interested in playing Dragon Warriors online, there are currently 9 active PBM/PBeM games online. If there are any more, please let me know as I maintain a page of them on the Dragon Warriors Wiki (Private Wiki - Dragon Warriors Wiki (Roleplaying)).

To find out more about the games, join the Dragon Warriors Mailing List (dragwars : Dragon Warriors E-mail Discussion List) and say what flavour of game you're interested in - someone will reply and point you in the right direction.

The currently known list of active games is below:
= Yahoo Groups =
1. DWPBEM Set in Cauldron, Northern Albion, Ellesland. Since Dec 2002.
2. DWRP "The Company of Boo", set in northern Albion, Ellesland. Since Jan 2004
3. MYPOST Set in the seas to the west of the western mainland. Since April
2007
4. DW-CLYSTER Set in Port Clyster*, north eastern Albion, Ellesland. Since Dec
2007.
5. DRAGONWARRIORRPG A campaign designed to be more about ROLE playing rather
than 'ROLL' playing. Since Jan 2009

= RPG.NET =
1. Shadowed Sails Set in the Ta'ashim Lands - uses two threads: one for
out-of-character and one for in-character. Since Jan 2007.
2. Skald of Vagar's Curse Set on the Lyften Isles, North-east of Thuland. Since
May 2008.
3. The Erlking's Troth Set near the village of Skagsfeld in Kurland. Since
Mar 2009.

= RPOL.NET =
1. THULAND Set in Southern Thuland, the lands just north of Brymstone. Since
October 2008.


----------



## muriwo (Jun 23, 2009)

*New Introductory PDF of DW game system*

P.S. You can now get a FREE introductory PDF with basic DW game rules, from DriveThru: http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=63015http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=63015


----------

